# Staying in Bangkok



## shadowinn (Nov 10, 2012)

*Just in Bangkok *

do any one know where can I buy second hand furniture and secong nad tv 
from other expat who are moving out of bangkok
so that I can pay less money 

I have just joined a company in bangkok to work in a construction company 
as contractor 
looking to hear hear so me good exchange site were i can meet 
other expat in bangkok 

or in thailand 

thanks .
:focus:


----------



## shadowinn (Nov 10, 2012)

if you guys know some good website also please let me know 
so that I can source second hand items for my new rented apartment in bangkok


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Bahtsold has a household goods category


----------



## shadowinn (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks 
Is there any more site 
Kindly let me know
Just one for entire thailand
Can u recomment any place


----------



## jchavano (Nov 22, 2012)

If you live around JJ market, I think its worth for a quick stop .. there is a zone that sells furniture for a cheap price with great variety


----------



## shadowinn (Nov 10, 2012)

jchavano said:


> If you live around JJ market, I think its worth for a quick stop .. there is a zone that sells furniture for a cheap price with great variety



Yes i will try to look 
But i had bought some nice second hand item from other expats in bangkok
Through ehotbid site 
Do u know any place near silom 
:focus:


----------



## shadowinn (Nov 10, 2012)

Is there any more second hand exchange site in thailand or bangkok 
Let me know thanks 
Need to buy lots of item for my new new hostel shadowinn in bangkok
Please suggest


----------



## shadowinn (Nov 10, 2012)

As its a budget d3stination 
I will have to buy everything at resonable price let me know


----------



## jchavano (Nov 22, 2012)

As for websites, I have no idea .. 

I only have local markets like JJ market and Lumpini market .. They usually have cheap stuff but you have to know how to bargain .. good luck sorry I cant be much help


----------

